# Denon AVR-3310



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

I am in the market to make a new purchase, and wanted to ask the members for some advice.

I have my eye on the Denon AVR-3310 model as it is featured packed. Then, I am thinking is it better to wait for the new models to be released? 

The reason for the Denon model is for networking. Yet people are reporting a lot of problems with these.

Then, I see the promotion on the Marantz SR6003 as a refurbished unit, which is $200 less than the best price I can secure for the Denon.

Primary application will be for movie viewing.

Speakers - Klipsch Reference Series on all channels. (Love the efficiency)


Looking for ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Only because of your Speakers would I recommend the AVR-3310. For 1500 Dollars, the amplifier section is really weak and only weighs 28.6 pounds. However, it does offer many features so with your Speakers not requiring great amounts of power, it would be a decent choice.

I would recommend the TX-NR5007 B-Stock from Accessories4less for 1599. Or an A-Stock TX-NR3007 from Newegg for 1399 (Includes free iPod Dock)
Both of these units have far more powerful amplifier sections, THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, Reon Video Processing, 9.2 configuration with 9 channels of strong amplification, Audyssey MultEQ XT and much more. I wish Accessories4less had 3007's, but they are currently out.

If wanting to spend less the TX-NR1007 is excellent too, but lacks Reon Processing. It is available from Accessories4less for 999. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Certified-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html
It too offers much stronger amplification than the 3310 and the same if not more features.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I will research these models, and circle back.

On a side note, the Denon is avaliable for $850 if you shop around online. I was being motivated by the cost/performance ratio. BTW, that is $850 delivered, brand new from a authorized dealer. So, I was thinking from a price standpoint. 

The holdback on the Denon, is from all the complaints on other fourms.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Denon. However, I have been truly disappointed by their recent AVR's Amplifier Sections. For example, the AVR-3805 weighed a full 10 pounds more than the AVR-3310. 

I really believe Denon peaked with their 05 Series led by the gonzo AVR-5805 which weighed 97 pounds.
Ironic, I somewhat believe Onkyo peaked with their x05 Series as well.

All of the links I posted are from Authorized Dealers. With the Onkyo 007 Series, they all weigh 50 plus pounds and offer THX Processing and Audyssey MultEQ XT with calibration for dual Subwoofers. They are also Network AVR's with Internet Radio capability.

The units from Accessories4less are B-Stock or Refurbished. However, they look and I believe many are actually Brand New and the savings are huge. For example, the TX-NR5007 is 1200 Dollars off retail and that unit is a true Flagship AVR with a cutting edge 32 Bit Chipset. Moreover the Reon Processing in the 3007 and 5007 is truly a cut above what is offered in the 3310.

If you can live without Internet Radio, the TX-SR876 is an awesome AVR and features THX Ultra2 Plus and the Reon Processor for 829 from Accessories4less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

Beta said:


> Thanks for your input. I will research these models, and circle back.
> 
> On a side note, the Denon is avaliable for $850 if you shop around online. I was being motivated by the cost/performance ratio. BTW, that is $850 delivered, brand new from a authorized dealer. So, I was thinking from a price standpoint.
> 
> The holdback on the Denon, is from all the complaints on other fourms.


Try electronicsexpo.com and type MOMSDAY in code box, you can beat your price above by $70:sn:


----------



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea, but that does not include shipping. 

Again, I am waiting for the new models. I think it would be foolish to make any purchase with the new product around the corner.

I also think Denon is going "cheap" on their receivers. They are not what they used to be.


----------

